# Jack pot on medical supplies.



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

My mama works in a hospital and they was throwing this stuff away


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow...how NICE!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow! What a score


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Yea, I was surprised to hear the things that get dumped in the trash at the hospital. Everything is still in package and seals aren't broken. 
Wound glue, staples with gun and remover, numbing spray, syringes, and more. All stuff that can be used on a farm.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

What a score! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Neato. It's always good to be prepared, I hope you don't have to use them though!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! That’s great! Now I’m kinda hoping they do a spring cleaning or something at my mom’s hospital….lol


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Neato. It's always good to be prepared, I hope you don't have to use them though!


Same thing I said when my mom called me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, awesome 👏


----------

